# Lookinf for Dave at Texas Rod Works



## Dathaidragon

Hello 2Cool, 

Does anyone know if Dave at Texas Rod Works is still in business? I sent him an e-mail with no luck. If anyone can help me out that would be great. 

Hello David, 

I hope this e-mail address is still good.

My wife and I received a custom rod from you a couple years back. It was for a Texas Custom Rod Builder Show in Freeport. I was still in Iraq. The rod has only been out a Â½ dozen times. I took it out this weekend. I hooked into a large drum and it snapped in 2 places. Iâ€™m wondering if it has a warranty? If not what would be the cost of a replacement one or a new blank?

Thanks 
Adam 
Cell: 832-277-1951


----------



## patfatdaddy

Last I heard David was working for Hook Spit but he moves around a lot so there is no telling. Contact me at 979-418-9093 and I will build you a new rod as close as I can to what you had at no charge.
Pat Helton founder of Rods For Soldiers.


----------



## wpeschel

patfatdaddy said:


> Last I heard David was working for Hook Spit but he moves around a lot so there is no telling. Contact me at 979-418-9093 and I will build you a new rod as close as I can to what you had at no charge.
> Pat Helton founder of Rods For Soldiers.


This is awesome. Green to you.


----------



## BigFishinTank

Green coming your way, Pat. Awesome.
:texasflag


----------



## Swampland

As of this past February he was no longer working for Hook Spit.


----------



## YAKNTX

I think he is doing some building for Marshfly


----------



## Fishwish

patfatdaddy said:


> Last I heard David was working for Hook Spit but he moves around a lot so there is no telling. Contact me at 979-418-9093 and I will build you a new rod as close as I can to what you had at no charge.
> Pat Helton founder of Rods For Soldiers.


As a vet your generosity is very much appreciated! Green to ya!


----------



## Dathaidragon

*Hello Pat*

Hello Pat, thank you for the offer. Please call me when you have a chance. I've meet some really nice people on 2cool. Thanks for the support.

Adam


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Dave is known for that type of customer service. Good job Pat.


----------



## colbyntx

Awesome Pat, green for you!


----------



## patfatdaddy

made contact with Adam and we will get him fixed up. He is a 14 year veteran and has spent 7 years in the Middle East. His wife is also a veteran. Whole family of heroes. Thank you and your wife for your service.
Pat


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude

patfatdaddy said:


> made contact with Adam and we will get him fixed up. He is a 14 year veteran and has spent 7 years in the Middle East. His wife is also a veteran. Whole family of heroes. Thank you and your wife for your service.
> Pat


Pat, you are all class.


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal

WOW! What a class act and a huge thank you to the op and his wife and family!


----------



## artys_only

Great news , always like to here a happy ending .


----------



## teamfirstcast

WTG Pat... green here is not enough sometimes. And mostly thanks to Adam and his family for their service.


----------



## dc1502

Adam , This thread was just brought to my attention , I do not frequent this forum. The TRW email has not been good since 2012. Current email ...... [email protected] , send me your contact info. According to the pics that were sent to me last week ( from the guy that you took the rod to) I believe it was an 842 , would not be a problem to replace.


----------



## dc1502

patfatdaddy said:


> Last I heard David was working for Hook Spit but he moves around a lot so there is no telling. Contact me at 979-418-9093 and I will build you a new rod as close as I can to what you had at no charge.
> Pat Helton founder of Rods For Soldiers.


Pat , I'm in the same place that I have been in for 15 years........LOL


----------



## dc1502

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Dave is known for that type of customer service. Good job Pat.


 EAD


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude

LOL


----------



## patfatdaddy

Glad to hear from you Dave. It doesn't matter to me if you want to build Adam a new rod but I will do it. As long as he gets taken care of. Call me sometime and we can get caught up.
Pat


----------



## dc1502

Yeah Pat , my number is the same . Funny thing , the guy that he took the rod to sent me pics of it . It was an older 842 , really light rod , dual compression fractures in the butt section :joy: .


----------



## dc1502

Take your meds Mac......... This is what happens when I donate free stuff..... :joy:


----------



## dc1502

Mac , I'm not ****** off :joy: . I just think your a tool ......:+1:


----------



## D HOGG

FREON said:


> nope---just your Mom!!


I would think Mont would be the one to make the decision on sponsor bashing. If you had similar dealings with Dave and you spoke about it on open forum, would you be considered a sponsor basher? Its not like Smack started the thread to bash Dave. That would be different.
Also if someone on 2Cool is a sponsor and provides less than desired service, we as fellow 2Coolers cant speak our mind about how we feel on the matter? In my opinion Smack didn't say anything wrong. But Dave on the other hand, a sight sponsor, hoping that a fellow 2Cooler steps on a stingray !? Really ?! And then follows that up with a childish rant ?! Very unprofessional. Mont should consider some sort of pee pee spanking for Dave after that temper tantrum ....
Just my opinion,
D.


----------



## patfatdaddy

Let's leave Dava alone. i am in contact with Adam and i will build him a new rod. All is good.
Pat


----------



## Bocephus

dc1502 said:


> EAD





dc1502 said:


> Take your meds Mac......... This is what happens when I donate free stuff..... :joy:





dc1502 said:


> Mac , I'm not ****** off :joy: . I just think your a tool ......:+1:


Outstanding....


----------



## dc1502

Just to clarify...... TRW was dead in 2012 , due to bad service on part. My loss ,my mistake . I made the decision to shut it down when I could no longer dedicate the time required to offer good customer service. Mac has always run his mouth , been banned several times for it as well. The stingray comment was a joke and he knows it. Many Rod mfg's have had issues with customer service , I learned from that experience and determined that I'm much better suited for building rods than handling the buisness aspects.


----------



## dc1502

Hogg , I doubt Mont wants anything to do with spanking my pee pee ?!?!?


----------



## dc1502

D HOGG said:


> I would think Mont would be the one to make the decision on sponsor bashing. If you had similar dealings with Dave and you spoke about it on open forum, would you be considered a sponsor basher? Its not like Smack started the thread to bash Dave. That would be different.
> Also if someone on 2Cool is a sponsor and provides less than desired service, we as fellow 2Coolers cant speak our mind about how we feel on the matter? In my opinion Smack didn't say anything wrong. But Dave on the other hand, a sight sponsor, hoping that a fellow 2Cooler steps on a stingray !? Really ?! And then follows that up with a childish rant ?! Very unprofessional. Mont should consider some sort of pee pee spanking for Dave after that temper tantrum ....
> Just my opinion,
> D.


You're a long winded fellow.......Here's your dolphin :an6:


----------



## dc1502

patfatdaddy said:


> Let's leave Dava alone. i am in contact with Adam and i will build him a new rod. All is good.
> Pat


Pat , I spoke with him yesterday , we will be meeting this week. I will replace the broken rod , but I think he would be a good candidate for one of yours as well. So lets work this out so he gets two. Thanks Pat


----------



## Marker 54 Lures

patfatdaddy said:


> Last I heard David was working for Hook Spit but he moves around a lot so there is no telling. Contact me at 979-418-9093 and I will build you a new rod as close as I can to what you had at no charge.
> Pat Helton founder of Rods For Soldiers.


dude thats awesome


----------



## Dathaidragon

This weekend I had the pleasure to meet Pat Helton with Rods for Soldiers. I found out the one of my old Soldier just graduate a course from Camp Hope. I told Pat I wanted to do a rod for him. Now he has no excuse not to go fishing when I ask him too. Thank you Pat, you are the Tip of the Spear.


----------



## patfatdaddy

I hope both of you catch many fish on your Rods For Soldiers rods. They are guaranteed to catch fish, if you don't catch any fish just come by the house and I will give you a package of filets out of the freezer.


----------



## Silverfox1

*Rod*

Pat is top notch.


----------



## Dathaidragon

*Thanks David*

I wanted to say Thank you to Dave you my replacement rodâ€™. I know David was out on hiatus from building fishing rods to fly rod. I canâ€™t wait to come down there to fish for giant trout.


----------

